# new study: marijuana may aid in setting olympic records



## jarrod (Feb 1, 2009)

well not exactly.  still, i thought this was instructive considering the occasional discussion about the harm caused by pot that comes up.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/02/01/michael.phelps.marijuana/index.html?iref=mpstoryview

jf


----------

